# 7-up bottle



## jakensamsmommy (Apr 5, 2006)

I found several old bottles in the woods behind my house. There is a 32 oz. 7-up bottle with almost the whole label intact on it (though it is very dirty). Just wondering if anyone can tell me about how old this is?


----------



## jakensamsmommy (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's another picture of the other side of the bottle..


----------



## digdug (Apr 5, 2006)

I would guess the 1970's maybe early 1980's. If you look on the bottom of the bottle there might be some numbers.  Some refer to where bottle was made, etc. but if you see a two digit number like 77, that would mean 1977, etc.  I don't remember ever hearing the 'jingle' that is printed on the back of the bottle.  It isn't very catchy....maybe why I don't remember it-it probably wasn't used very long.  Hard to find any type of styrofoam wrapped bottles in real good condition.  Should clean up OK. Just have to do it carefully.


----------



## jakensamsmommy (Apr 5, 2006)

There are some numbers on the bottom...looks like it was made in 73'. Thanks for the info. How do I go about cleaning the label? I washed it with a wet paper towel and got a lot of the mud off it but not sure how to make it look any better without wreaking it.


----------



## digdug (Apr 5, 2006)

It is from 1973 then, from photo of bottom.  It is so hard to clean these type of bottles once they have been in the elements for a long time. The styrofoam becomes unstable.
   A damp sponge may get some more dirt off, but I wouldn't scrub too hard.  You may have to live with some dirt and staining on it.  I haven't really found a way to clean them 100%.  Did you find anything else interesting?


----------



## jakensamsmommy (Apr 5, 2006)

I found about 35 bottles in all..mostly a lot of old beer bottles, some with partial labels on them..a few Pabst & 1 Strohl's. Most of them are from the same year (73) though a few are 72'. Most of them don't have any labels. I cleaned a few of them up though I'm not sure if I should've bothered. I don't think they're worth that much even with the labels..  I don't know much about old bottles though I've always liked them. I may try to start digging for them. I want to find some really old ones.




 Here's a picture of the ones I washed with no labels. There are about 20 more like this. They say no deposit, no refill & dispose of properly.


----------



## jakensamsmommy (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's a picture of the ones with the partial lables that I havin't cleaned yet...


----------

